# How/Where to get Contractor Discounts?



## sjaguar13 (Sep 7, 2007)

There are a couple of cheap places around here to get paint, but the supply isn't very reliable. I can also get black, but never really need it. I was told by someone else to get a contractor's account at Sherwin Williams and other places. My question is, how do I actually get a contractor's account? Here, I am not required to have a contractor's license to be a painter. I do have a business license for my company, but I don't know if that would do any good. Do I just go there and ask? What all do I need, business license, service license, EIN?

I don't really go to Sherwin Williams, though. Is that going to be an issue? I would go if I could get some cheaper paint, but do I have to buy so much before I can start getting a discount? I guess the whole issue I have is why can't anyone just say they are a contractor to get the discount.

Also, does Lowe's or Home Depot offer anything for contractors? Not only could I get some paint, but also some supplies. I searched online, but nothing come up.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

sjaguar13 said:


> Also, does Lowe's or Home Depot offer anything for contractors? Not only could I get some paint, but also some supplies.


Yes, I'm sure they do

...and good luck w/this thread :whistling


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

sjaguar13 said:


> There are a couple of cheap places around here to get paint, but the supply isn't very reliable. I can also get black, but never really need it.


:blink:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry to be a pain in the arse... I was just trying to build up my post count

Most paint stores will give you a discount just for walking in wearing painter's whites.
Pick a paint store and talk to the manager, ask him/her to set you up with an account (cash or credit)...then start buying your stuff there.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoops! Run away now, sjag, you gonna get slammed. Maybe edit blows and hd out of your post and you've got a chance... 

If you want a contractors discount, ask the supplier what their policy is. It's always different. Also, you get different discounts based on volume.

Good luck, this pools deep, and there's sharks down there.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

when, in one past incarnation, I managed a Mom & Pop, everybody wanted a discount (do doctors, lawyers, and indian chiefs hear these requests also?). If we thought you were a contractor, we would give you a discount (substantial) in the hopes that you would do more business with us. Those who set up a charge account, got a little more off (in the hopes you would buy more and actually PAY your bill on time)

At the local paint/wallpaper stores when I buy something, I ask if I am getting a contractors discount, invariably they say yes.

At S-W I set up a billable account to receive a discount.

The general rule of thumb is that the more you buy, the better discount you get - VOLUME !!!

I find the small Mom & Pops are willing to cut their pricing more than company stores. But then again, Mom & Pops can't buy as well as S-W.

Go to the stores in your area and ask what their policy is and BUILD A RELATIONSHIP (hint, you can't build a "relationship" with the big boxes - they got cut-throat pricing on crappy material in the first place)

In Mass, there was a local paint company (Hancock) that had stores in almost every town I worked. This was (IMO) the perfect scenario for discounts. They were a small manufacturer with a number of factory owned stores, they had buying power for sundries, made their own good paint, and gave me a good discount in EVERY store. sweeeeet. 

good luck.


----------

